# Garmont Endorphin



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Do any of you use the Garmont Endorphin for Alpine skiing? I have been considering getting AT gear, but my current alpine boots are killing me. I was thinking about killing two birds with one stone. They would probably be like 50% alpine, 40% teaching gapers ski lessons, and 10% being a backcountry poser.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

P.S. I have tried them on. Everything is cool except my heel is narrow and might need some extra love to lock it in. Scarpa is too thin in the front for my flat, wide 6 toe forefoot.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

anyone? Bueller.....Bueller....Bueller...


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Endorphin*

The Endorphin is the first real do it all boot for sure. We've had some of our guys on them all season and they love'em. Super stiff, walk mode rules for resorts and chasing kids around, light weight, warm custom liner, and comfortable. You'll digg'em they'll be the last pair of boots you buy.


----------

